# Looking for a good meal plan for figure competitor



## beaner33 (Feb 1, 2007)

My daughter who is 23, 5'3'', 125 lbs with bf% of 16% is looking for a diet to prepare for her first figure competition in May, 2007 in Minneapolis.  She has started with a trainer who has  not laid out a plan for her that is remotely a good one.  Meals from yesterday (5 of them) consisted of a granola bar, oatmeal, salad (no meat), 1 chicken breast and a bowl of soup (no meat, just vegetables).  Absurd meals for someone training for competion.  She is to be around 10% bodyfat by the time of competition.  She is very discouraged as her workout today left her sick.  7 leg exercises -4 sets of 15 each at 50%.  She barely made it through the 3rd leg exercises. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## womanfitinfo (Feb 2, 2007)

Great post, Im looking for this info too.  I have no intentions to compete, but I want to see what my body is capable of.  So unfortunatley, I don't have advice.  Like you, my instincts are telling me that her "trainer" isn't informed about figure training...or growth training in general for that matter!!! I would invest in a certified nutritionist, as it has improved my training to exponential degrees.  I refuse to enlist the help of the 'trainers' at my gym who apply the same program to every woman regardless of goals and body comps, and would never take nutrition advice from them.  I do my own research when it comes to training, based on the figures my nutritionist reports back to me.  When and if I plateau, I might shop around for a trainer who is accredited and understands what I am attempting to acheive. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2007)

There are a few of us here that have done figure competitions. When I did mine, I used TP's carb cycling and that worked very well.  You can locate that document in the stickies titled Guide to......


----------



## squanto (Feb 2, 2007)

beaner33 said:


> My daughter who is 23, 5'3'', 125 lbs with bf% of 16% is looking for a diet to prepare for her first figure competition in May, 2007 in Minneapolis.  She has started with a trainer who has  not laid out a plan for her that is remotely a good one.  Meals from yesterday (5 of them) consisted of a granola bar, oatmeal, salad (no meat), 1 chicken breast and a bowl of soup (no meat, just vegetables).  Absurd meals for someone training for competion.  She is to be around 10% bodyfat by the time of competition.  She is very discouraged as her workout today left her sick.  7 leg exercises -4 sets of 15 each at 50%.  She barely made it through the 3rd leg exercises. Any help will be greatly appreciated.



Sounds like it's time for her to finish up with that trainer and get one who knows what they're talking about. That plan sounds dangerous. Not nearly enough food, and WAY too much lifting.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 2, 2007)

squanto said:


> Sounds like it's time for her to finish up with that trainer and get one who knows what they're talking about. That plan sounds dangerous. Not nearly enough food, and WAY too much lifting.



Ditto on that one. Sounds liek that trainer is bringer he down the road of anorexia rather than a healthy body.


----------

